# Cafetera Phillips HL 3854/A, café frio.



## trexys (Dic 19, 2014)

Hola. la cafetera no calienta lo suficiente (el café sale templado).
¿Cual es normalmente el problema que presentan este tipo de cafeteras? ¿Merece la pena repararla?
adjunto esquema de una similar:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2014)

Mirá , tienen un tacho con una resistencia , además tienen un switch eléctrico que intercambia dos termostatos , uno de 90ºC para hacer el café , y otro de 110 o 120ºC para hacer vapor.

Así que posiblemente tengas que cambiar el de 90 ºC , son comunes , corrientes y universales


----------



## trexys (Dic 19, 2014)

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2014)

Algo así :







Los usan lavarropas , secarropas , lavavajillas , amplificadores , etc , etc.


----------

